# What would you do with your Honda Civic VII?



## kolevich (Jan 16, 2008)

I've got Honda Civic VII 2004 year of issue. I want to do something with it to improve.
My alternatives are:
1) Aerodynamic spoiler on the trunk
2) Fog lights
3) Xenon lights 
What do you think about it especially about spoiler? Does it look good?
I think that one of the spoiler's function is to be some kind of parktroniс as it will help me to feel dimensions better. :smile:
These things are rather expensive so I need to choose.
All accessories are here.


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

all that matters is that you like the add ons, go for them all.


----------



## soppy1291 (Mar 22, 2007)

i'de personally go for rims first, spoiler will make you look like a ricer teenager (if you are, thats cool too) while rims will set the car off. you can find a reasonably priced pair at a few different places around the web.


----------



## soppy1291 (Mar 22, 2007)

my mistake, thats the spoiler you want? then it won't make you look like a ricer. just thought otherwise since it seem like thats all people put on civics it towering-multi-wings of death


----------



## kolevich (Jan 16, 2008)

soppy1291 said:


> i'de personally go for rims first...


What do you mean by "rims"? Didn't quite catch you... :4-dontkno


----------



## soppy1291 (Mar 22, 2007)

Rims are the piece of metal between the rubber. Technically they are called "wheels". Below are links to a few websites that sell wheels. I assume you are in Russia (the language of the site you posted) so I have no clue what shipping would cost or if you could even get them but good luck anyway.

www.tirerack.com
http://www.enkei.com/
http://www.konigwheels.com/

Happy Hunting!!!

The reason I like them is because they give the car a unique look. Your fog lights will probably blend in after a while while the wheels will be unique for a while. Hope you like the suggestion.


----------



## kolevich (Jan 16, 2008)

Thank you for your nice suggestion! Of sure, my car will look unique with such rims! :smile: Should follow your advice as soon as I'll get pretty huge amount of free money to spend on it as I guess they are rather expensive.
In fact, here in Moscow we have a lot of wheels stores and I'm sure I can find those on the web-sites you posted as a lot of Russian firms import them from Europe or USA. So I'm sure I can easily find them at my home-city. I hope it will be much cheaper. :smile:


----------



## soppy1291 (Mar 22, 2007)

Yea price is kinda steep, wasnt sure how much of a budget you were on but though i would make the suggestion. Make sure they fit your car and can support your car (most will on a civic, it is only if you buy them for SUV s or Rolls Royces that weight really becomes an issue). Fitting however should be done by a local garage, some wheels wont fit in the wheel wells of some cars. Good luck. Post pics for whatever you end up buying!:grin:


----------



## EnglishPaul (Sep 10, 2007)

All these options are also functional, so you may want to briefly consider the function to aid your choice.
The spoiler will increase how well the back wheels will stick to the ground at speed, so if you find that the back of the car starts to drift round corners then this would be a advantageous thing to get. It may also marginally increase fuel used due to increased drag.
The fog lights are useful in, well, fog!
The xenon lights would be useful every time you drive in the dark.
Oh, and if you pick the right rims, they will improve the cars cornering.


----------



## kolevich (Jan 16, 2008)

Ok, all I have to do now is to get money for all these options! :smile: And I think I should decide what to get first. I think I will choose between Xenon and fog lights. Modest xenon will cost about 100 euros here in Moscow and original Honda's fog lights about 250 euros.
By the way, someone said to me that my Civic is from England. I'm not sure but it could be so. *EnglishPaul *, do you have Honda assembling in England? And is this car popular in your country? I don't remember if I see any when I was studying in England...


----------



## EnglishPaul (Sep 10, 2007)

Having done a quick hunt on the internet, the Civic does not appear to be English in origin. It was probably at its most English when Honda were working in partnership with Rover, and the Civic was also sold as a Rover 200. And perhaps that was also when they were most popular here. However, the tale of Rover is a sad one: it failed within the Honda partnership; it was later bought by BMW who took the mini for their own and abandoned Rover; and then it was bought back by the management team who proved that the only thing they could manage was to increase their wages dramatically just before the company went bankrupt, oh and not before the government had thrown money at it.
But I digress.
I do not tend to notice many Civics, but they do seem very common as mini cabs (less regulated taxis).
And it does appear that Civics are built in England, at least for now.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I'd keep it stock and enjoy it. I'm trying to find a new car for my girlfriend but all the Hondas I see are all riced out and stupid looking.


----------



## kolevich (Jan 16, 2008)

ebackhus said:


> I'm trying to find a new car for my girlfriend but all the Hondas I see are all riced out and stupid looking.


Well, it is question of favour.. New Civics are also stupid looking for you? :smile: I think Honda's design in most cases excels another Japan cars design...


----------



## cart3r88 (Feb 27, 2008)

why dont you look at increase the performance as well while your at it?


----------



## kolevich (Jan 16, 2008)

cart3r88 said:


> why dont you look at increase the performance as well while your at it?


Do you mean I should do something with its engine? Oh, no I think it's all ok with it and it fully satisfies me... I've got 1.6L engine, 110 hp under me (not too much but another important power characteristics are superb) and perfect rotational moment. It starts from the place very rapidly. It really surprises me... :smile:


----------



## Jaxo (Feb 21, 2008)

Like speedster123 said, It's what you like that's important.

With that said :grin: I have never been a fan of spoilers(wings). I would go for lighting first and then onto wheels. There are way to many options to list in the honda aftermarket world. It's a good idea to plan what you want to buy. It will allow you to color match accessories (if req.) and obviously budget. Doesn't mean it's in stone, but getting gunmetal color wheels and having tint/taillights to match is so much more satisfying. Basically you don't want your car to look like a hog-pog of parts that are just thrown on there. Again, if that's what you like, go for it :wink:

I would start trolling some civic forums to find ideas on parts, manufactures, and a lot of times you can find specific forums for your area to hook up with other civic/car enthusiasts.

ie: http://www.civicforums.com/?

I have spent way to much on cars. It's a an illness really.


----------



## jimmy (Mar 21, 2008)

fog lights lol


----------

